# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Reuma en voeding

## Kiara

Hallo beste mensen, weten jullie misschien of bepaalde voedingsmiddelen ontstekingen remmen of juist verergeren?
Ik heb zelf reuma en huidproblemen staat helaas in verband met elkaar.
Er is best veel onduidelijkheid over reuma en voeding misschien weten jullie tips.

Groetjes Kiara.

----------


## zirus

Hallo Kiara,
Ik weet waar je over praat, want heb ik hetzelfde gehad. Het meeste is nu weg. Bij mij was het zo dat ik mee heb gedaan met mijn partner, om haar te stimuleren. Ik had wat reuma-achtige verschijnselen en psoriasis. Het dieet heeft er voor gezorgd dat zij en ik van onze klachten af zijn geraakt, hoewel die heel verschillend waren.
Het is te vinden op makersdiet.nl. De basis is geen suikers en andere koolhydraten, geen geharde vetten of transvetten. wel roomboter, kokosolie, olijfolie, vette vis of visolie, eieren, groente, fruit (alleen grape, citroen en bessen, aardbeien en zo). Dan nog kefir van koemelk of geitemelk. Dit is een dagelijks probioticum, lijkt op yoghurt. Na 4 weken kan het allemaal weer wat ruimer, maar bekijk de site maar eens. Groetjes.

----------


## Kiara

beetje late reactie maar ik ga zeker kijken of het zal helpen!
Ik drink heel veel melk en volgens zeggen schijnt dat slecht te zijn.

Bedankt Zirus groetjes.

----------


## Luuss0404

*Reuma en Voeding*
* Blijf zo goed mogelijk op uw ideale gewicht: hoe meer u weegt, hoe meer uw gewrichten belast worden, vooral uw knieën, heupen, rug en voeten.
* Zorg voor een evenwichtige voeding met veel verse groenten en fruit en voldoende granen. Wees matig met zuivelproducten, eieren, vet vlees en suiker.
* Eet dagelijks voldoende groenten en fruit. Ze bevatten de benodigde vitamines, mineralen en vezels. Een goede vuistregel voor de juiste afwisseling is dat u iedere dag 3 kleuren kiest en 5 verschillende soorten.
* Een verhoogde inname van vitamine C leidt tot een verminderde kans op achteruitgaan van het kraakbeen en pijn in de gewrichten.
* Er gaat niets boven vers, gebruik dus zo veel mogelijk verse voeding en zo min mogelijk bewerkte voedingsmiddelen. Door raffineren en conserveren gaan belangrijke voedingsstoffen verloren en voor de houdbaarheid worden minder gezonde stoffen toegevoegd.
* Let op vet. Vet bevat namelijk veel calorieën waardoor ons gewicht toeneemt, wat onze gewrichten te veel belast. Maar er zijn ook goede vetten, zoals in noten en zaden, en vis.
* Rustig eten en goed kauwen tot het voedsel bijna vloeibaar is bevordert een gezonde spijsvertering en voorkomt maag- en darmklachten. Er zijn steeds meer aanwijzingen dat maag- en darmklachten het begin van gewrichtsontstekingen kunnen vormen.
* Gember is in China al eeuwenlang een middel tegen gewrichtspijn. Verse gember bevat bestanddelen die de pijn in spieren en gewrichten vermindert, en de beweeglijkheid verbetert. Als u geen gembersmaak door het eten wilt kunt u de verse gember raspen en 1 maal per dag door de thee doen. Tevens zijn er inmiddels gembercapsules in de handel die dezelfde gunstige werking hebben.
* Vette vis is een bron van gezondheid. Ze bevatten stoffen (omega-3-vetzuren) die een bijdrage leveren aan het voorkomen van ziektes als kanker en hart- en vaatziekten, maar ook reumatische aandoeningen. Een veranderde vetzuursamenstelling in uw voedingspatroon kan bovendien ontstekingen tegengaan. Eet daarom regelmatig vette vis. Of gebruik visoliecapsules ter aanvulling. Deze vetten zijn er echter ook op plantaardige basis. We vinden ze in lijnzaadolie, zonnebloemolie, sesamolie, kokosnootolie, pompoenpitolie, teunisbloemolie, rijstkiemolie en bernagieolie.
* Nu en dan een vastenkuur heeft een gunstig effect bij ontstekingsverschijnselen. Het zorgt voor een grondige schoonmaak (‘ontslakking’) van uw lichaam. Laat u wel deskundig begeleiden bij een vastenkuur.
* Antioxidanten kunnen de vrije radicalen in uw lichaam onschadelijk maken. Vrije radicalen staan aan de basis van veel chronische ziekten, waaronder ook gewrichtsklachten. Ze kunnen namelijk in de gewrichtsvloeistof kraakbeenmoleculen oxideren. Goede antioxidanten die dat proces tegengaan zijn: vitamine C, E, bèta-caroteen, zink en selenium. Een voedingssupplement kan soms een steun in de rug zijn.
* Vezelrijke voedingsmiddelen zoals volkoren graanproducten mogen niet ontbreken op het gezondheidsmenu. Hierin zit onder andere silicium wat onmisbaar is bij de vorming van kraakbeenbeschermende stoffen.
* Zorg voor voldoende (zure) melkzuurproducten. Yoghurt, karnemelk en kwark bijvoorbeeld bevatten diverse bouwstenen voor de vorming van kraakbeen zoals calcium, zink, vitamine A en E en magnesium. Eet hiervan echter niet teveel omdat zuivelproducten er om bekend staan soms gewrichtsklachten te veroorzaken. Alternatieve bronnen van calcium zijn vis, peulvruchten, fruit en groenten.
* Een mediterraan dieet is lekker en gezond. Het bestaat uit veel ui, knoflook, olijfolie, vis en verse groenten en fruit. Hierin zit alles wat een gezond bewegingsapparaat nodig heeft.
* Noten en zaden bevatten belangrijke voedingsstoffen zoals vitamine B. Eet ze eens vaker als gezond tussendoortje. Een multivitamine kan een goede aanvulling zijn ter ondersteuning van het algemeen welbevinden en ter verbetering van de weerstand.
* Tot slot:
o Gebruik met mate suiker en zout;
o Drink zoveel mogelijk water of groene thee minimaal 6 grote glazen per dag;
o Wees matig met het gebruik van alcohol.

_(Bron: preventievegezondheidszorg.com)_

----------

